# Kool Green touch up paint?



## JOHNYVEE (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello thanks again for this fourm I appreciate your patience I love reading some of these threads, I have a question about touch up paint for my 1970 Schwinn Pea Picker survivor 
I will “freshen up “for riding! I love working on vintage Schwinn Bikes..have 17 now and with thehand polish work on all bearing serface for excellent cruise range oh yea the color according to the catalog is KOOL GREEN different than Campus Green I also have a 1967 Schwinn Stingray Fastback Campus Green and it is lighter in color Kool Green is darker in color similar to my 1970 Schwinn Var-Bur-Ban my mod as well thanks again for this fourm I appreciate your patience good luck to everyone!


----------



## stoney (Jun 20, 2019)

Welcome to The CABE. Lets see some pics.


----------



## razinhellcustomz (Jun 20, 2019)

I'm not real familiar with the Kool green color. My brother has a campus green sting ray frame that i am trying to get off him. you say the kool green is darker maybe like a forest green? Good luck with your search. Razin.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Jun 20, 2019)

Kool Green is actually the same as Opaque Green.   Not a StingRay color.


----------



## JOHNYVEE (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello thanks again for this fourm I appreciate your patience I love that response it is a candy color
Forest green is similar to my 70 Varsity also will try to send some snap-shots to refer to! Happy Fourth to all!


----------



## JOHNYVEE (Jun 20, 2019)

Sorry forgot to show more of the one in question I have a few shots it is a beautiful color green reminds me of the 1969 Mach I mustangs deep green with those louvre on rear deck window KOOL!


----------



## JOHNYVEE (Jun 20, 2019)

I just got out the Var-Bur-Ban 1970 Schwinn Varsity my Dad got in mid 1970s this campus Green is similar but not the same, Kool Stuff is the only game in town it might be good enough but to make it look best the silver under coat is a must...enjoy the bikes..I am building a 1973 Collegiate HD with heavy duty S6 Endrick Tandem wheels of a parted out Schwinn Tandem just for fun got the bike complete in 1991 from Mr Matsuda “Keyo”when I got the bike I had the Idea because I was a BMX rider/builder with dad and friends since 1972 and was a fan of the speedster which I also have.. who I also got my first Schwinn in 1971 the 1967 Fastback also campus green but much more a lite color we’ll enjoy I useualy build several a year but with the band,family,business,it is more like one but hey still love it! Hope to “thread”soon good luck to everyone!


----------



## JOHNYVEE (Jun 20, 2019)

Hello thanks again for this fourm I appreciate your patience Happy New Year  this snap-shot is the 1967 Fastback JC serial number but a 1968color strange possibility that they ran out it was built in September so who knows oh well enjoy as with most all my bikes there is a story but that’s for another time I like the set-up straight foward no buttons to push with this site Good rep as well...see-ya-soon,good luck to everyone!


----------

